
Potential Mechanisms for Cancer Resistance in Elephants - danieltillett
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2456041
======
danieltillett
Peto’s Paradox is the very interesting background to this [1].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peto%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peto%27s_paradox)

